# Visiting Oman



## bex (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
i have a quick question, has anyone or does anyone know whether you can take your dog into Oman for the day/weekend.

We are wanting to go camping or just vist the pools, etc for the day and if we could take our labrador with us that would be great as he would love the swim.

If anyone has any expereince of this or might be able to help it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dubai Hokie (Nov 27, 2008)

Great question. We have friends that go camping in Oman and want us to join them, but we have two dogs that we would need to take with us and have the same concerns as you. Hope someone chimes in.


----------



## bex (Oct 13, 2008)

there has to be somebody out there? where do you walk your dogs daily? and is there anywhere local you can take them into water? our lab loves the water and will miss it if there isnt anywhere to swim. By the way we are in the springs how about you?


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

I came across a post on this blog which might be of help

It describes importing a pet into Oman from the UAE, by road (and back again)

nomadic-one.com - Importing a dog into Oman - innoculations, certificates and permits

By the way, if you are driving to Oman, you might want to check that your car will be allowed through the border. I have heard of a car being turned back, because of certain window tint. Perhaps you already know, though.


----------



## Dubai Hokie (Nov 27, 2008)

Gosh, that seems like quite an ordeal for a one day camping trip to Oman. I think we'll stay on this side of the border or not bring the dogs. 

Bex, we are fortunate to live on the Palm, so the dogs can swim in the backyard and go for walks on the beach everyday. I do wish they would allow dogs in the public parks as they would have a great time running around Safa Park on a weekday. In the US they had private dog parks where you could take your dog to play with others for a small charge. With the Dubai Government looking for income, they could fence off a small section of Safa Park and let dogs run around on the weekdays for an admission fee.


----------

